# cant get timing adjusted right!!



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a 86 nissan with a z24i 4cly engine. when I try to adjust the timing I turn the distributor all the way retard and the timing marks still don't line up. is it possible that it could of jumped time? any advice would be great. 
thanks, 
Scott


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It could have, yes. AFAIK, the timing chain adjusters are infamous for wearing out and allowing the chain to jump.


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

is it ok that the timing is advanced?


----------



## rustbucket (Apr 2, 2007)

No, but I think you would know if it had un-aligned itself, the valves and pistons would be way out of whack with your ignition timing. Maybe crossed plug wires?


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

I was reinstalling the timing chain and I accidently turned the camshaft with out turning the crankshaft. how do I realign them? or does it matter?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Of course it matters. They both have to be perfectly aligned in order for it to run properly. Do you have a Chilton/Haynes manual for it or are you doing all this work in your own?


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

yes I have a haynes manual for it. I'm doing most of the work by myself my dad helps me some times. I couldn't find in the manual how to realign them. do you know how?


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Haynes Manual, page 2A-15.

Fred


----------



## skeen (Mar 25, 2007)

so if the bright colored link on the chain lines up with the mark on the camshaft sprocket and the mark on the crankshaft sprocket the camshaft and the crankshaft are lined up?


----------



## PerogyBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

88pathoffroad said:


> It could have, yes. AFAIK, the timing chain adjusters are infamous for wearing out and allowing the chain to jump.


can this happen on the 3 litre too, or is it only a prob with the 4 cylinder?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

before you tear it down reset the oil pump timing...


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

skeen said:


> so if the bright colored link on the chain lines up with the mark on the camshaft sprocket and the mark on the crankshaft sprocket the camshaft and the crankshaft are lined up?



That should be correct. 

As Zanegrey says, check that you have the oil pump installed correctly as the distributor is driven off of it. The pump does not care where it is installed. Its the distributor timing that is critical. Its easy to put it back in one tooth off.


----------



## last.brunneng (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know much about the z24i, but when I replaced the timing chain in my KA24E I didn't realize that the oil pump and distributor were driven off the same gear, and turning the oil pump shaft forced the dis to turn far out of alignment, about 20*. That may be your problem, since the camshaft doesn't really affect timing in regards to timing lights and aligning the distributor (more experienced people, feel free to correct me). Still, that was a KA24E.
A misaligned cam can still be a very serious problem.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

PerogyBoy said:


> can this happen on the 3 litre too, or is it only a prob with the 4 cylinder?


In theory it can happen on a 3.0. In practice, it's not very likely.

The timing belt adjuster on the 3.0 is a large bearing mounted off center and springloaded so that you can rotate it and adjust its position. When you install the timing belt, you set the adjuster in the right position and then lock it into place by tightening down a bolt. So once it's set, it's not going to move.

And timing belts really don't stretch all that much. I've compared new to old and have been unable to see a difference. A chain, on the other hand, will grow in length as it wears.

I suppose that if the adjuster on the 3.0 worked loose you could jump teeth on the timing belt. But you'd probably keep on jumping teeth if that happened, it wouldn't be a situation where you were off by only one tooth. And the 3.0 litre is an interference engine, which means that if this were to happen, your valves and your pistons would attempt to occupy the same point in spacetime, and you'd be shopping for a new engine.

That, by the way, is why you need to change your timing belt at regular intervals. If you run an old one and it breaks, the engine's a goner.

Hopefully that answers your question.

Fred


----------

